# Top stealth setups



## SAVaper (12/8/16)

Hi all,

What would be your recommendations for a stealth setup for planes, restaurants and other public places.
Needs to deliver the normal satisfaction but with minimal cloud.

This thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/stealth-vaping-while-travelling.t26453/#post-410463 
already determined that the Reo mini with a Reomiser 2 is number one. 

But which other setups would follow closely.

Thanks.


----------



## Silver (12/8/16)

A long way off from the RM2 but my Evod on a small istick20 does a great job for me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/8/16)

I would probably suggest a pico mini with a serpent mini. Or for even more stealth a Mini Volt/Ijust battery with a serpent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (12/8/16)

target mini / mini volt / nugget with a goblin mini/serpent mini/ griffin 25 mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (12/8/16)

Cov mv. Cubis tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (12/8/16)

I have never needed a "stealth" mod, and never will. But the Donkey would easily be the the mod I have that would be used for it. In 18350 mode or even 18490 mode it is truly small, yet can use an assortment of either MTL or DLH gear that can deliver the vape as good as any full sized mod/atty. Machined from a solid block it is near indestructible. In hand it is completely out of sight of other folks when vaping it, can easily be locked off so it will not fire, will not leak when in a pocket, etc. In order of what I liked best to least in it... I've used VapourArt Spheroids, By Leo Slim tanks with their Sopia RTA's, Aspire BDC and Kanger EVODS. I prefer to do my own builds, why I didn't like the last two as well. But they work flawlessly in it. Endless clero's and other mini tanks would work in it as well. For air travel the Spheroids would be my first pick as well because they are not affected by the change in pressure at altitude, so will not leak like other tanks would.

I paid $215 US for mine in their day over 2.5 years ago (with the 18490 extension kit). Now they sell new direct from the MFG for $50 US.
http://mini-ecig.com/MicroStick

My Spheroids are Version 3, but they also offer a V4 now.

http://www.vapourart.com/en/product/gp-outlet-spheroid-version-3

This picture is with a By Leo Slim Tank/Sopia RTA installed using an extension top barrel on the Sopia (makes changing it's the flow control on the fly when out and about easier). Ready to vape in the small coin pocket of Levis for an idea of how easy it is to conceal. Would not even be noticed at all with a shorter DT.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (12/8/16)

Spydro said:


> I have never needed a "stealth" mod, and never will. But the Donkey would easily be the the mod I have that would be used for it. In 18350 mode or even 18490 mode it is truly small, yet can use an assortment of either MTL or DLH gear that can deliver the vape as good as any full sized mod/atty. Machined from a solid block it is near indestructible. In hand it is completely out of sight of other folks when vaping it, can easily be locked off so it will not fire, will not leak when in a pocket, etc. In order of what I liked best to least in it... I've used VapourArt Spheroids, By Leo Slim tanks with their Sopia RTA's, Aspire BDC and Kanger EVODS. I prefer to do my own builds, why I didn't like the last two as well. But they work flawlessly in it. Endless clero's and other mini tanks would work in it as well. For air travel the Spheroids would be my first pick as well because they are not affected by the change in pressure at altitude, so will not leak like other tanks would.
> 
> I paid $215 US for mine in their day over 2.5 years ago (with the 18490 extension kit). Now they sell new direct from the MFG for $50 US.
> http://mini-ecig.com/MicroStick
> ...



Very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (13/8/16)

Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but my stealth device is a minivolt with a metropolis tank. Looks stunning IMHO

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (13/8/16)

My stealth blows dense clouds






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (13/8/16)

All great suggestions above. Loved my Mini Volt until it stopped charging, gave me several months of great service.
Another option is the new iStick Power Nano kit

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (13/8/16)

Vape_r said:


> Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but my stealth device is a minivolt with a metropolis tank. Looks stunning IMHO
> View attachment 63499
> View attachment 63500



Awesome. How do you go about stealth vaping? 
Small pulls at low watts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Awesome. How do you go about stealth vaping?
> Small pulls at low watts?




Can't remember the thread, but I think @Silver or @Andre recently gave an explanation of how to stealth vape.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Awesome. How do you go about stealth vaping?
> Small pulls at low watts?



Hi @SAVaper 
It helps to use lower powered gear
You inhale then just hold it in for a few seconds, before slowly exhaling
The vapour dissipates in the lungs and when you exhale, there is hardly any vapour
The longer you hold it in, the less vapour there is.

I have done that several times with great success on planes and in very public places
If the mod is small and concealed in yoir hand, a casual observer would not even pick up I was vaping at all, just my hand raised to my mouth and then nothing...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/16)

Also keep in mind that the juice is going to play a big role when it comes to stealthy vapes. You want a higher PG to VG ratio to minimise cloud production and give a better kick at low power.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/8/16)

https://vaprwear.com/
Looks so freakin cool and ultimate stealth. Get them here for vapecon 2017. I so need this...


----------



## Nightwalker (14/8/16)

Vape_r said:


> Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but my stealth device is a minivolt with a metropolis tank. Looks stunning IMHO
> View attachment 63499
> View attachment 63500


Where did u get your setup?


----------



## Vape_r (15/8/16)

I bought both of the classifieds @Nightwalker


----------



## Viracocha (6/9/16)

So to me the Uwell Crown is so the best, specially the fact that is has a nice size chimney and I can get enough vape through without much effort. Now I'm in need of a second device, and lets call it a stealth device to also use at work. I had a Kangertech Nano and gave it to a friend because of the small diameter chimney, just sucks or hardly can suck LOL. Thinking Pico and Avo tank. my question is about battery life on these devices, V = IR, so if the Kangertech's battery only lasted till breakfast, the Pico's isn't going to last longer on the same 0,5 OHM build. This to me is a issue, so is all "one" battery devices that bad on battery life. And is the AVO and Melo3 tank's chimneys the same size? Any feedback much appreciated.


----------



## ddk1979 (6/9/16)

I see many of the suggestions seem to involve sub-ohm vaping gear.
I thought that stealth vaping would work better if you use:
1. high PG juice and
2. a coil that has a resistance greater than 1ohm ?
As I understand it, that would produce less clouds ?

.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

As far as stealth vaping goes I am a master... and have vaped from Durban to JHB to Hong Kong to LA and up to Alaska on a boat to Las Vegas on a plane to San Francisco on a bus and all the way home again... and all I used was a REO Grand with a Divo on top and powerful Tropical Ice in the bottle. I never once had an issue.

Firsty there is very little vapour with a small toot and masses of flavour and almost zero residual smell. Holding your breath after the toot almost eradicates vapour completely.

If I had tried it with any of my tanks I would have been nailed in the first 5 minutes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## spiv (6/9/16)

@Rob Fisher what was the build in the Divo? I have a Reo mini 2.1 with an OL16 on it. Tiny setup. I have a single coil 1ohm SS setup and it vape great, but still a lot of vapour. I think I'd need shorter puffs combined with the smaller airflow holes to really get that vapour down.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

spiv said:


> @Rob Fisher what was the build in the Divo? I have a Reo mini 2.1 with an OL16 on it. Tiny setup. I have a single coil 1ohm SS setup and it vape great, but still a lot of vapour. I think I'd need shorter puffs combined with the smaller airflow holes to really get that vapour down.



@spiv it's a single micro coil of 1.5mm diameter, 7 wraps, 28g Kanthal (now do 26g Nichrome) MTL airhole in the Divo with 9mg (now 6mg) Tropical Ice which is as powerful as hell but perfect in the Divo...


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/9/16)

Aio 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv (6/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @spiv it's a single micro coil of 1.5mm diameter, 7 wraps, 28g Kanthal (now do 26g Nichrome) MTL airhole in the Divo with 9mg (now 6mg) Tropical Ice which is as powerful as hell but perfect in the Divo...



Thanks! Will try that. I think my ID is 2.5mm. Will mess around with it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (6/9/16)

ASPIRE PLATO - I love this as a stealth kit. The flavour is outstanding, really outstanding, and the vapour is good but not overkill and the device really looks awesome. You can use the 0.4 Plato coil or the Aspire Nautilus mini BVC coils so you can vape high ohms if you like. It's great to hold, fits in your hand perfectly and just as good in your pocket. Firmware upgradeable and 18650 battery, and also an excellent screen. I would buy it again if I had to, it's a great package and works well with chain vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 2


----------



## SAVaper (7/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


>




Now that looks very interesting....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GregF (7/9/16)

You need a Ninja Turtle mask for your next review @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/16)

GregF said:


> You need a Ninja Turtle mask for your next review @Rob Fisher



Hehehe...


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Booooya Goblin Mini V2 with a ijust 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (15/9/16)

Whilst this mod and tank is capable of good wattage.. I can use it at 25-35 watts and get a very good flava experience without the huge cloud.. but clouds are inevitable on sub ohming   





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/16)

Just waiting for a review from @ChadB on the Eleaf iCare as a stealth device before I pull the trigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Just waiting for a review from @ChadB on the Eleaf iCare as a stealth device before I pull the trigger.


Wonder if coils are available yet?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/16)

Andre said:


> Wonder if coils are available yet?



Good question.....


----------



## Vapington (15/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/16)

Vapington said:


> View attachment 67728



Great. Please tell us what your impressions are.
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapington (15/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Great. Please tell us what your impressions are.
> Thanks


Not bad at all. It is tiny as hell. For the price, get one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha (15/9/16)

Vapington said:


> Not bad at all. It is tiny as hell. For the price, get one


Any vendors in SA have them already or is international the only source?


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/16)

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/eleaf-icare-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (15/9/16)

Viracocha said:


> Any vendors in SA have them already or is international the only source?


Got mine from J&J's Emporium

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

The icare looks really nice and compact but i dont think it has a place in my collection.
Will just land up getting neglected in the depths of my cubby hole.


----------



## ChadB (15/9/16)

After a day of full use, i'm quite happy with it for the price.
It gave me a full day and a half of battery and I re-filled late last night, I used my normal 12mg juice with only 2 air holes open and it has a nice throat hit with decent flavour.
For R300 it's not the best vape you'll ever have but it's a good vape nonetheless, for MTL.
I like the feel of it, it fits well in the hand, only downside is it might be too small for some. I came close to leaving it in my tax lecture earlier.
Would like to know if/how I can clean it? Don't think it's possible because of the battery.
I can see this being a very good stealth vape, i'm travelling on Monday so will give it a go and report back of any gurgling or any strange things I may encounter.
If you're a MTL vaper, I suggest giving this a try, it's not expensive at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre (15/9/16)

ChadB said:


> I came close to leaving it in my tax lecture earlier.


Tax lecture! Must be boring, perfect time for a stealth vape!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Andre said:


> Tax lecture! Must be boring, perfect time for a stealth vape!


Nope tax lecture you need Robs Pharaoh to make clouds and set off fire alarm

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Tax lectures to me were like slit my wrists time...or cuddle with GF at back of class

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ChadB (15/9/16)

Andre said:


> Tax lecture! Must be boring, perfect time for a stealth vape!





incredible_hullk said:


> Tax lectures to me were like slit my wrists time...or cuddle with GF at back of class


No, that would be Auditing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Viracocha (15/9/16)

ChadB said:


> After a day of full use, i'm quite happy with it for the price.
> It gave me a full day and a half of battery and I re-filled late last night, I used my normal 12mg juice with only 2 air holes open and it has a nice throat hit with decent flavour.
> For R300 it's not the best vape you'll ever have but it's a good vape nonetheless, for MTL.
> I like the feel of it, it fits well in the hand, only downside is it might be too small for some. I came close to leaving it in my tax lecture earlier.
> ...


That's excellent battery life for a 650mah, this starts to sound promising, thanx for the feedback and ye keep us in the loop with your experience..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/16)

ChadB said:


> After a day of full use, i'm quite happy with it for the price.
> It gave me a full day and a half of battery and I re-filled late last night, I used my normal 12mg juice with only 2 air holes open and it has a nice throat hit with decent flavour.
> For R300 it's not the best vape you'll ever have but it's a good vape nonetheless, for MTL.
> I like the feel of it, it fits well in the hand, only downside is it might be too small for some. I came close to leaving it in my tax lecture earlier.
> ...



Thanks very much for that. It sounds like a great little device to take to the movies or to a tax lecture.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mark121m (15/9/16)

This is for Stealth setups.

Where is the NUGGETS and Goblin 
Images

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (15/9/16)

Mark121m said:


> This is for Stealth setups.
> 
> Where is the NUGGETS and Goblin
> Images
> ...


Or even a Target mini 40 with a Serpent mini


SAVaper said:


> Thanks very much for that. It sounds like a great little device to take to the movies or to a tax lecture.




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

